# Sorry, nothing fancy



## Don (Jun 2, 2010)

Crossing over from Spain to France.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 2, 2010)

*van*

thanks Don

which van is that

weez
Tony


----------



## Don (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a "Pilote Debut" on a 1.9 Peugot Boxer. One or two mods like xchange lift and slot wall table for Island table. 125 watt Solar panel and a Tilt and turn Sat dish and sky box (god, can't be without TV).

Don


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 2, 2010)

*van*

nice one Don

we will forgive you the TV 

great  to be without it when we are away

weez
Tony


----------



## chesterfield hooligan (Jun 2, 2010)

Don said:


> Its a "Pilote Debut" on a 1.9 Peugot Boxer. One or two mods like xchange lift and slot wall table for Island table. 125 watt Solar panel and a Tilt and turn Sat dish and sky box (god, can't be without TV).
> 
> Don



Dos'e God watch corri as well


----------



## man1nvan (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks nice to me,  but then as Mrs says, it's not about the van, it's the journey,  i think she is slightly mad of course...


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Mar 6, 2011)

*Good Van*

Looks good to me, got charater and looks.
Clive


----------

